
Ask HN: Does Covid-19 spread in a bacteria culture? - ak39
Currently published mode of transmission is still officially via contact with infected or getting the virus into airways and face.<p>There are now reports that there could be faecal transmission too, does this mean that COVID-19 spreads via bacteria?<p>Anyone have research links? (I have searched for hours now, yielding nothing much).
======
ktpsns
You should read how influenca virus infections work. The virus doesn't spread
via bacteria. It's the weakened/stressed human immune system (by the virus)
which evventually suffers from bacteria which live in and around us all the
time.

~~~
ak39
Thanks for responding - appreciate it.

Please forgive my repeat: does COVID-19 attack bacteria (does it replicate in
bacteria)?

~~~
ktpsns
I cannot tell without doing the research on my own. You might want to use
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronavirus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coronavirus)
as a starting point for the broader group of corona viriae or
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacteriophage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacteriophage)
for the general phenomena of viruses attacking bacteria. My gut feeling is
that corona viruses are not phages.

